# Sphagnum capillifolium



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

has anyone tried using this in their tank? I was kinda curious to see if this plant would be able to be used as a foreground plant.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

it is considered a bog plant. The only time you see it in a fully submerged aquarium is when its ground up and used in the substrate or in a filter bag (it's like Peat). However you may get it to work if you have decor at the water surface level or on plastic mesh near the surface. Ripariums are a great use location to use Sphagnum capillifolium


----------

